# Angle Stops



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

We have been going with the 1/4 turn stops and have moved away standard turn stops, these will last longer and give you that positive shutdown.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Me too, they don't freeze up as easily...so far.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

We've been using the brasscraft quarter turns for quite a few years now. Very happy with the product. Typically use the 5/8" compression angles and straights. Not too fond of the chrome nips and threaded stops.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I used the quarter turns once. I will never go back to those others


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Quarter turns are the way to go. I stock plenty on my truck, and I install quite a few. Compression mostly, but some HOs want soldered on so I stock them as well.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

This is a very common stop for us.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Did someone say Angle stop? 
Does this count!

KTS now thats a stop from the future!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> This is a very common stop for us.


If my wife sees these stops I will be installing them in my home. Pretty cool looking KTS


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> If my wife sees these stops I will be installing them in my home. Pretty cool looking KTS


The down side is they are only available in IPS, and they have no flats on them for tightening. They do give a nice finished look though, but is your wife willing to pay seventy dollars a pair for the look?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

They look European made, are they?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> They look European made, are they?


Yes, they are made by Dornbracht in Germany.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

European's make some nice stuff.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The down side is they are only available in IPS, and they have no flats on them for tightening. They do give a nice finished look though, but is your wife willing to pay seventy dollars a pair for the look?


Dude she bought a 1000$ baby bed I would imagine she would pay that much but I would probly talk her out of it. Gotta have money to eat:laughing:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Plumberman said:


> Dude she bought a 1000$ baby bed I would imagine she would pay that much but I would probly talk her out of it. Gotta have money to eat:laughing:


I have those stops in my master bath on the lav, in polished nickel, but I didn't have to pay for them, actually, the only fixture in my master bath that I did pay for was the tub, the rest was stuff that the customer changed their mind on too late, or decided they didn't like after it was installed, and they paid for it anyway.


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

In this area, the early 1/4 turn stops I found lasted about a year before the o-rings started leaking through the stem. Since I'm just about changed over to 1/4 turns now, I hope the newer ones have better design.


----------

